# A buck forum--yay!



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I am really hoping other people want to talk about their bad boys! Mine is named Sam Pachetti. He's about 2 and a half years old. He is one of only 750 or so San Clemente Island Goats alive today. He's a big jerk, but he's so handsome & funny that I love him anyway. He also doesn't stink much at all. That's one cool thing about this breed--the boys don't have those scent glands so they just smell like pee a little. Unless one of his girls is in heat, then he smells like pee a lot & I cut off his beard.

Does anyone maybe want to tell about how they get their bucks to behave when they need foot trimming or they have to get their collar put on & walk on a leash?

:whatgoat:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If this isn't the right way to start a thread feel free to do something about it; I have no experience at all doing it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll play. lol

My buck is still a wee buckling, but he's getting there. His name is JackJack and he's a Nigerian Dwarf. He started out abslutely terrified of us, to the point of shivering when we tried to have anything to do with him. I felt so badly for the little guy. 

Licorice treats cured him of all that. I know have to put up with his brattiness jumping up on me for pets and treats (Im trying to train him to 'Off" by not giving him his treats or scritches until all four are on the floor - it's how I trained my dogs. It takes a while longer than the knee to the chest thing, but they learn eventually without the fear or possible pain). He does like to sit in my daughter's lap. I've warned her about the heavy, stinky buck he will be someday, she doesn't seem to care (yet). 

I love the little brat, he's really got a lot of personality.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My buck is a two year old alpine. He's huge. His name is Ebony.

Yesterday when I trimmed his hooves in the stand he was too big for it and had to kneel most of the time. 

He has a hilarious face. A big beard, a nasty scur with a band on it most of the time (I will say though sometimes it comes off), a cowlick type of thing at the top of his crown, and now he's got sideburns. 

Whenever I used to go outside I'd almost have heart failure, because I couldn't find him. He is black as a shadow. I've gotten used to it though, and much better at finding him.

Eb knows how to walk up a sapling with his front legs and lean it over. Then he starts to walk with the tree between his front legs to get to the leaves. Then he and Binky, his companion, eat it all.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Love my buck. Coincidentally, I think this thread should have photos! Here's Yukon, he's pretty easy to lead with animal crackers. He does get stinky though, really really stinky. My husband once went into his pasture with animal crackers in his back pocket, Yukon reached up and ripped a big hole in hubby's denim jeans, lol. 

I'm so excited to see what kids I get out of my little guy. He's good looking and sweet as sugar, great combination!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yay!!!! Buck thread! I got a replacement buckling this spring that I have been waiting a long time for. He's just now 3 months old and growing..... can't wait to see how he turns out. He is a flashy, spotted guy, but his name is Shadow - in that if I am out, he is literally my shadow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here are some pictures of Ebony.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Ebony looks like a real character!

I like pictures too! I have a couple funny ones of Sam. I'll have to get hubby's help to put them on here.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

There's a great thread on here about posting pictures, but I can't seem to find it :think:


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm getting my first buck in a few weeks, truthfully I'm really excited but don't have a clue what to expect. I mean I've read a lot but the real thing is always different. The only pic I have of him currently is of him just a few days old.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

He's very pretty and nicely put together. I'll be curious to see more pictures of him.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

My big boy is Diesel, he is SOOOO much sweeter than my boer doe:eyeroll:!!! Walks are sooo easy, foot trims are two, if I scold him he pouts in his house:shocked: he LOVES kisses, doesn't stink that much, can be a goof, just a 250lb (he's only 2 years old) all around great guy!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm happy I'm not the only one who adores my boys, well 1 I adore one out of 3 lol 
Gizmo is my gentle giant. Last time I weighed him he was 289 and I'm sad to say he must be over 300 now. But I can do anything with that guy and so can my daughter at 50 pounds lol he jumps on the fence and she tells him no and will push his shoulder and he listens! Usually when he does something bad I yell his name and you can just see the guilt on his face and he stops what he is doing. But he's smart! To smart! He knows that he can't get zapped by the bot fence if he touches it with his horns so he will rub and hook it till he breaks it and grounds it out. I now have 5 stands that only go up 2 feet so let's see if that works lol
Mister is a turd. He is big and strong and he knows it. I haven't had to do his feet yet thank goodness but he will probably be tossed to the ground to get it done. I can put a leash on him so I'm getting good at roping. When I first got him he got shipping fever and his beard came in very handy to give him his meds.
Yoshi is just bat crazy but he's still little so I can out power him lol


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't post pictures because I am at work, but I currently have 3 adult bucks-

Adammair (or Addy), my 4 year old blonde and white LaMancha. He is a big sweetie, not a mean bone in his body, loves to be petted. Lots of facial hair, bad scurs but he sires some gorgeous, correct daughters! He hates having his feet done, but will tolerate it if I keep at it. He is easy to give shots or oral medications to.

Volt is my 2 year old (I think) black moonspotted, blue eyed Nigerian dwarf. He can be a bully and a pain in the butt, but more than makes up for it with the quality of his kids. He is small enough that I can just force him to accept foot trimmings, shots and oral meds. Likes to be patted...on his terms! He's a snot head.

Tyrant is my new 2 year old Nubian buck. He is a sweet, gentle boy, the son of my Saada buck and a Chateau Bryant doe. I have high hopes for his daughters. He is fairly easy to trim, inject or medicate.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Let's see if I can get Sam's pictures on here without my husband's help. (My teenager moved out!)


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow I really did it! So there he is in his Jeckle & Hyde personas, then some of his bucklings. The pictures weren't on their sides on my computer--not sure what happened.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What gorgeous horns!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Most of my bucks are pretty friendly, sometimes too much. But I love my little guys. 
I have 3 main breeding bucks. This is HHA Art Deco, aka Artie. He love attention and will follow you everywhere. He has had some nice kids and does pretty good at the shows.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What gorgeous horns!


Well thank you! He's still a youngster. He's still working on his first twist. The older bucks are really amazing. Sadly for them, their spectacular horns resulted in them being trophy hunted on the island.

Sam is very proud of his horns & will be pleased to hear about your complement. He has been video'd by tourists & I'm told there are a couple selfies with him on facebook!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Raineyday--I don't know if I've ever seen such an amazing goat. WOW. Mini silky fainters--how long have they been around? His fleece would make really neat variegated yarn I bet. My daughter used to spin & I enjoyed carding it for her. I am really loving our new buck thread! Once we all get done oohing & ahhing over each others' boys, I hope you guys will tell me how you get them to cooperate!

Hmm-a fiber goat with no horns?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

spidy1 said:


> My big boy is Diesel, he is SOOOO much sweeter than my boer doe:eyeroll:!!! Walks are sooo easy, foot trims are two, if I scold him he pouts in his house:shocked: he LOVES kisses, doesn't stink that much, can be a goof, just a 250lb all around great guy!!!


I think his name suits him to a T. He almost looks like a bull in that first picture. He is just fabulous! Are there black Boers or is he something else?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think everyone has probably seen my buck, Dexter. He's the guy in the bath tub on my avatar. He is sweet and gentle to people but, an aggressive breeder when it counts. I can put a collar and leash on him and do anything with him at all. He's my easiest goat to meds to. 
I need to get his championship done but, I'm going to cringe at cutting off his cape.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention that he is de-scented and rarely pees on himself. He's only in rut for as long as there are open does in the fall, which I really like :lol:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I've always liked your avatar. Never heard of descented bucks-sounds like a good idea but is it a surgery?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, it's just a more involved disbudding, making sure to kill the scent glands at the same time. My vet also does it to all my pack wether kids so they don't smell musky in the fall either.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My boy for this year. He is out of my nubian. He is a mini nubian.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Catharina-Thanks. They've been around a little while. The founder started in the early 90s, but the registry was started in the early 2000's. 

I had one who was a bit of a handful at times. Constant consistent work, on the lead and learning to respect you. Granted mine don't have horns and are short so it's easier lol. But don't let them get away with things that can get you hurt. I tie mine up to do feet. If they struggle, I will just hold the foot until they calm down and then continue.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

eqstrnathlete said:


> My boy for this year. He is out of my nubian. He is a mini nubian.
> View attachment 108957
> View attachment 108958


 All those blue eyes! Really pretty goats.


----------



## siberian (Jun 8, 2016)

This is a great thread, thanks for getting it started. Thanks to all that posted pictures, it is great to see all the bucks. Mine is still in in Tennessee and will be coming to Ohio in July. He is still on mom now. very interested in hearing or seeing how your bucks are kept, and fenced. First one for me and only had to wait 58 years.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, Diesel is a full blood Boer out of Max Boer Goats line, his grand father is Red Hot Dappled Dice, his dad is are very own Shaddrack from smshooter515!


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

I currently have two bucks. Lancelot and Thor, we recently found out Thor has G6S, the breeder we got him from offered to give us another buck for free, but she is having a hard time this year so decided not to. We haven't decided if we are going to keep Lancelot and breed some of the does this autumn with him and then sell him or not. We will need another buck besides Thor though (my sister is insisting on keeping him despite the G6S) because all of this years kids are Thors. 

Reading all these posts about people loving their bucks makes me feel bad. I don't hate my bucks but I definitely don't love them, if I didn't have to have a buck I wouldn't. My bucks are always super annoying, Lancelot was always an escape artist. Thor is just pushy, they both stink so I don't really touch them. I really have no reason to not love them but I've never gotten very attached to any of my bucks.

The only buck I'm love is one of my buck kids from this year, he is I think 4 weeks old and even though he is on mom he loves me, always coming over for snuggles and kisses. I wish I could keep him.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Catharina - On handling the bucks... I pretty much show him who is boss every time I go near him. Despite the fact that he weighs more than I do, if he is acting up I get hold of his collar and lead him around for a while. Okay, I admit, a better description would be I haul him around for a while lol.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

What is G6S?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

G6S is a genetic disease that happens only in Nubians and Nubian crosses. It causes low birth weights, slow growth, impaired immune function, and early death. 
Since it carried as a recessive gene a goat can be G6S affected, G6S carrier, or G6S normal.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

CanucksStar-17 said:


> <snip> we recently found out Thor has G6S, <snip>


Is he affected or only a carrier? There is a FB group that is accumulating a database of animals who have been tested for G6S, to help folks make breeding decisions. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/563091920480779/

As for bucks, I have 2. Rush is the blue eyed, gold and white buck in the middle and Moose is the roan on the left. The brown on the right is Twist, but he is recently wethered.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This was my buck, Finn, who we used for one season before we wethered him at nine months. These photos were taken when he was 5-6 months old. Finn was sort of a Catch 22. He was so nice I wanted to keep him for a herd sire, but he was also so nice we wanted him for a pack wether. He's turned out to be a wonderful packgoat, but I often wish I still had him for a buck, especially since the three kids we got from him were all very nice. We sold the two bucklings as packgoat prospects, but we retained his only doeling for our own herd. She looks outstanding to me and will be bred this fall, so at least I still have Finn's genetics even if I no longer have him for a buck.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

CritterCarnival he's a carrier I believe. Thanks for the info!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Catharina - On handling the bucks... I pretty much show him who is boss every time I go near him. Despite the fact that he weighs more than I do, if he is acting up I get hold of his collar and lead him around for a while. Okay, I admit, a better description would be I haul him around for a while lol.


I only had goats a couple years before I got Sam as a buckling. I had never had to really worry about the nuances of goat psychology before & bucks are really a whole different animal anyway. There was no breeding service for San Clementes so I had to get him. Sam didn't really start acting totally bucky till he was almost 2. I think it's a testament to his breed's timid temperament that I didn't end up with a real mess on my hands then. I always thought he looked so cool rearing up sideways to me (from pretty far off) & I wondered why he used to trot past me with his head turned & his back & hair up! :shock: Then he started "accidentally" bumping me when he walked by me. As it was it took him months to work around to directly challenging me. I had to really scour the internet to find out that those had been testing & challenging behaviors & I should have been putting him back in his place all along.

What I learned in addition to that was to not let him block my way, step on my feet or be pushy. Usually I just say No & shove him in the side or rump, or if I have my spray bottle of water (Goat Napalm) give him a squirt. If he makes faces at me or another human from afar & I don't have my sprayer I either lunge at him & yell, or toss something at him. The only time I really feel the need to carry the spray bottle is if one of his girls is in heat. I feel safe around him except when I'm actually needing him to cooperate with hoof trimming etc. Then it's a different matter as he still feels it's his right to horn me a little if I trample on his manly dignity. Spraying him is not really helpful if I'm trying to get him to stand calmly.

So it sounds like just making him walk on a leash every once in a while is one way to keep him from being uppity? What are some other things to do, or some general rules to follow? Goat Link says to throw him on the ground but I'm not real successful with that-I usually only manage to get him on his knees with his head & horns sideways on the ground & that's it. I make him stay like that till he holds still a while. It seems to work but I wonder if there's a safer alternative? Afterwards I have people commenting on all my bruises for the next week. I really don't like to get physical with him; he gets way too close to winning. I wish he had a ring in his nose like a bull!

So, does anyone have more good advice? I will welcome it all!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, I couldn't imagine throwing my buck on the ground. It's a dominance thing and to show Ebony who is dominant, I lead him around. 

Eb was one of my first goats, when I got him I knew pretty much nothing on the subject. We though it was cute how he would jump on his hind legs and off his shelter and then rub his head on us. And I so stupidly praised him for that behaviour. Ugh. So, we pretty much taught him to be aggressive. It has been a rather long and hard struggle, but I think he's mostly over it now. I still have to daily tell him, yes, I am still boss, but he has gotten over randomly charging me for no apparent reason. 

The squirt bottle is awesome. I've used it a lot. And the hose. He gets very upset and curls his lip and stuff, but he never acts up if I've got a squirt bottle in my hand.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Uh... What are the behaviors I should correct and watch for?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ears back, rearing in front of you, pushing against you, all out butting and charging, hair on withers up rubbing their head on you. Anything they do in play directed at you. 
My buck has a certain bleat that means he's angry.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Oh... I have a wether that has been doing most of that... I'm pretty clueless it seems... He actually almost butted me on my head while I was cleaning their area a couple months ago. How do I fix his behavior? 

I noticed he was a jerk, I just thought it was a boy thing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Say NO forcefully and don't pet or praise him whatsoever when he does. Push him away or leave the pen (the more social ones hate that one). Praise him and give him treats for good behavior. If it gets really bad or that doesn't help, start in with a water bottle and squirt him as you say no.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> My big boy is Diesel, he is SOOOO much sweeter than my boer doe:eyeroll:!!! Walks are sooo easy, foot trims are two, if I scold him he pouts in his house:shocked: he LOVES kisses, doesn't stink that much, can be a goof, just a 250lb (he's only 2 years old) all around great guy!!!


He is gorgeous!!!! :drool:


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Ooh, a place to chat about bucks?! Count me in!! I love my big smelly boys. Just love them!!
In my pre-goat days I figured that a buck was a necessary evil. A requirement if one wanted kids or milk but better if you could just borrow one from the poor soul who has to keep the smelly, dangerous beast. How wrong I was. I got into goats, met a few bucks and realized that I actually like them better than the girls. It's true.
I have never (and never will!) had a mean buck. I treat them with the respect that a large horned intact male requires but I don't fear them.
My main man, Gruff, is a big teddy bear. He is three years old and just a goofy ball of love and kisses. I've never had any problem with him and he throws amazing kids. He's my pride and joy.
That's him, as a yearling, on my avi.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Those of you with sweet bucks--were they bottle raised, did you get them as little tiny kids, any other ideas as to what makes a sweet buck? Mine is interesting, funny & has loads of personality, but he isn't sweet. He was 5 months old when I got him, dam raised & hadn't had a lot of handling or individual attention.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I bought my buck as an adult from a largish herd, he was born 2011. He's just a sweetheart. I'll be curious about my 4 month old buckling, because he's a lover, but I've been a little firmer with him lately. He still wants to be a snuggly baby lap goat, ok with a ND baby not so much with an adolescent.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I got my buck when he was five months old. He'd been dam raised and handled a LOT. He is a sweet ole goat. 

He is a very good boy when it comes to kids and other goats smaller than himself. He's the adopted dad to his lil buddy, Binky.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

My bucks have all been dam raised. 
I got Gruff at around 8 months old. He was not used to being handled but was used to a lot of 4-H activity all around him, so people were familiar. He decided that he loved me after I used treats to leash train him.
Renegade came from a large herd run by an older couple so he had virtually no human interaction. I got him as a 3 year old. He is a sweet and mellow goat by nature but stays away from us. Unless we shake the feed bucket....
Malcolm was dam raised on a farm with just a few goats so he was played with from day one. He is an angel and a joy to handle. Friendly, eager to please and very mellow.
In my experience, the boys tend to have nicer characters than girls. I notice every year in my babies. The sweet ones that just want to be around me... boys!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Very sweet!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a few boys and they are mainly friendly with 1 that is timid but no way aggressive. I will start with him.
Texas is a 2 year old Australian miniature elf goat. We have had him 1 year now and he is kind to me but hates strangers. He is a registered mini and my smallest so far for his age at just 54cm. If he ever feels threatened which has happened once he will rear up but other than that he is ok. He is nervous to go on our stand to get feet done so he goes on the stand frequently just to eat his dinner. (Photo 1)
Next is my oldest Buck Aztec. He is the same breed as Texas and throws stunning kids that have done very well in the show ring. He is 4yr height verified and 60cm. He is a real smooch and just raisin my voice at him is enough to make him feel bad. He is easy to handle even when he is with girls and at shows too. We have had him almost 2 years now. (Picture 2)
Next is tippy. He was our first Buck and he almost turns 2. We raised him from a bottle baby. He were always tough on him with a spray bottle of he was naughty and he has turned out really nice. Easy to handle and really sweet. He is an Australian miniature goat (picture 3)
Then there is David (déjà Vu) he is our first home bred Buck I have kept and only one so far. He is from my best doe in conformation and udder and everything and I also kept his full older sister which freshened with a better udder than mom! His dad was a buck I had on lease. He has done very well at shows and his first kid is due in just under a month! Which is very exciting. He is also and Australian mini(picture 4)
Lastly is Christian (mr grey) that I bought as he is by a buck that I adore and he is super! He is almost one and his first kid is due in 20 days!! To my best doe, David's mom. He has won multiple champions and grand champions and best bucks in show. He is such a charmer and has the ear type I really want to breed for. He is my perfect Buck he will be a full sheltie coat so his hair will go all the way to the ground when he is older  . (Picture 5)
I run a closed fully tested herd now so needed a few bucks to have different genetics. I have another 3 bucks as well so that I won't have to buy in anymore ever. 2 of my other bucks are mini Nubians, the other a Australian mini Buck.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool! Very good looking boys!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I love my bucks. They're personalities and temperment are so much better than the girls. I'm totally attached to my two. I know I need to bring in New genetics soon, but I think these two will always be here.
p.s. the salt block is for the horses


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

We got our first buck in March of this year. I was hesitant because I had read so many negative things about bucks, but I have to say, I just love this little guy! So much personality and very loving.

He's got some crazy scurs going on there, I don't plan to do anything with them. I hope they don't grow a full circle back to his head though!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Just watch and make sure they don't grow into his head. He's a cute little guy!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What a handsome bunch of goats everyone! I had never heard of the Elf Goat or the Australian Mini. What breeds are your bucks, Sassykat & Snookie?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I believe both are Nigerians...


----------



## Snookie (Mar 25, 2015)

catharina said:


> What a handsome bunch of goats everyone! I had never heard of the Elf Goat or the Australian Mini. What breeds are your bucks, Sassykat & Snookie?


Goathiker is right, mine is a Nigerian Dwarf. His name is Kardamon, and he's 10 months old


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, Nigerian dwarf. Digger, the gold & white is 4 and Jack, the brown, is 3


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

*My family of Bucks*

I have two and a half bucks here - our breeder, Firecracker, his son Saddler Jack, and a wether that popped one out recently which makes him a half. 

First, our loaner Boer buck, Prince Charming. He used to sing to me, la la la la. He is the sire of our first babies.

Our buck Firecracker is picture #2; he wants a treat so gave me The I'm-so-sweet-give-me-a-cookie-Look. He is a very good buck but such a baby! Cried for a month when we got him, all night long :shock: He's easy to walk, which we do nearly daily. I have my husband hold him for medicine and trimming but just for safety and respect for the buck. He is kind to the new kids in his pen but will play along with their little games in a very gentle way; it's fun to watch him.

#3 is our Alpine-Boer half-buck, Firecracker, and our sweet dopey Kiko-Boer wether Pecan, aka Tank. Airplane ears for Suzanne  Actually I just noticed their ears go from erect to floppy lol

#4 is a sideways shot (grr) of Firecracker's dad, Dynamite. I was not impressed with him at picture time, but saw him again two weeks ago and oh-la-la! His kids this year are great looking.

Finally is our darling buckling, Saddler Jack. I have him listed first on my CL ad, and people want him for yard art until they learn he's a buck. I need to post an updated picture of him; he's barely two months in this picture. His mom is my favorite doe, and all her kids have wonderful personalities, including Tank (in the trio shot).


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What great looking animals everyone!! I'm really enjoying this thread!

Sam was "testing" again today. When we were all walking to their brush job he decided to cut in front of me & stop. When I pushed him he shook his horns at me & kind of brushed my arm with one. I usually carry a stick on the walk because it's easier to hold on to than the spray bottle, but I had forgotten to pick one up. Luckily when I yelled & lunged at him he ran off, trying to look like he didn't notice, or had no idea what I was yelling about. Brat!

I usually put a leash on his favorite girl, the boss doe, & I think he doesn't like that. I would put it on him instead but then the other goats won't follow. They couldn't care less about him, he's such a jerk.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is one of my bucks, Google, anyone else like his hair?:lol:








My dad calls him 'Yak-Face' and I guess he sort of looks like that from the front!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Big Brown


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good grief Meg, Google is atrocious :lol: 
Iheart - gorgeous buck, and beautiful blue eyes! :drool:
And another picture of Eb...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

You should see him in rut:lol:

Eb looks very pleased with himself, lovely scur too:lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I know, it's HORRIBLE! There is currently a band on it, can't see it in that picture. 
It's a very Eb-y expression lol. See the japanese beetle in his beard? That's very Ebony also :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

This is another of my bucks, without all the hair:lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I see you carefully clipped _around_ his beard :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, you can't cut off a buck's beard you know, that's where there true glory lies:lol:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

This story has a very unhappy ending. HThe first two pics are the day we got him in May of 2014. I reserved this guy from Buttin Heads Farm in OH before he was born. Next picture was last spring when he was yearling.
This February, some how a round bale of hay tipped over on top of him and killed him. We still aren't over it.
His name was Fortunato


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry  That's horrible!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry. Those Buttin Heads goats are gorgeous. Do you have some nice kids from him?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

CrazyDogLady said:


> I'm so sorry. Those Buttin Heads goats are gorgeous. Do you have some nice kids from him?


We have two yearling does from last years kids. We also have a doe kid from this year, and we are going to keep a buckling from this year from him.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What does everyone feed their bucks? I know they're not as prone to blocked urethras as wethers, but I still worry.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

When they're in rut, I give the medicated grain which also has ac. Right now they're fat and happy on pasture and oat hay


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What's ac & why do you give it? Why medicated feed during rut? What medication is in it?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

ac is ammonium chloride.
I feed my boy alfalfa hay in the summer and browse and pasture in the winter. Sometimes I give him a little grain in the winter also.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Eb has been bred to both my Alp girls!! :leap: Now to wait for babies :faint: Lol. Due 3/13 and 3/21.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone here ever used the product "Goatzilla"? It's a top dressing and is supposed to naturally help prevent UC. Just wondered if this product is hype, or is something that would be good to consider.

I already give AC in a little grain, ACV and try to make sure the calcium to phosphorous ratio is good. But UC makes me nervous so I thought I'd investigate.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Where do you buy AC & what is it labeled as? I've never seen it.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I got mine from a feed store, but had to specifically ask for it, it wasn't on the shelves


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Catharina - AC is just short for Ammonium Chloride. Jeffers has it, some TSC's carry it and feed stores.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here are our stinky boys! Hans, Banjo, and Dylon! They are so gross right now... it's been rain non stop here so they are mucky on top of their normal pee filled coats lol


----------

